# Malware sur Mac (site t411 signalé par navigateurs) ?



## smartinon (31 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Cela fait depuis 2009 que j'ai basculé sur Mac, notamment parce que je ne voulais plus d'antivirus qui ralentissait considerablement mon ancien PC (depuis, j'ai choppé le virus et mon foyer possede maintenant en plus de mon Imac 2009, un Macbook Air, 2 Ipads, 2 Iphones et une Apple TV).

Par contre, sur un site sur lequel je vais quotidennement (T411, je sais, c'est pas bien mais je vis a l'etranger et c'est mon seul moyen (a part Itunes qui n'est pas super complet) pour acceder a un peu de culture francophone), Safari me dit "attention, ce site pourrait endommager votre ordinateur" et Chrome refuse carrement de me diriger sur le site en me disant "Google Chrome a bloqué l'accès à www.t411.me pour l'instant. Même si vous avez visité ce site en toute sécurité par le passé, il est maintenant susceptible d'infecter votre *Mac* avec des logiciels malveillants."

Je suis assez troublé car je pensais que les malwares n'existaient pas sur Mac et je m'etonne donc que Safari (accessible essentiellement sur Mac) me fasse cette recommendation et que Chrome me signale que mon *Mac* est suceptible d'etre infecté.

D'ou mes questions:

 Est il possible qu'un malware s'installe sans mon autorisation sur Mac ?

 Si oui, comment puis je faire pour verifier si c'est effectivement le cas et m'en debarasser ?

 Si non, comment se fait il que Safari et Chrome affiche de tels warnings ?

Je vous remercie pour votre aide.

Seb


----------



## Madalvée (31 Mai 2014)

Le temps des virus, c'est terminé. Maintenant les malwares sont cross-plateformes et utilisent les scripts des langages évolués plug-ins complexes des navigateurs.
Donc oui, on a des risques sur mac.


----------



## smartinon (31 Mai 2014)

Madalvée a dit:


> Le temps des virus, c'est terminé. Maintenant les malwares sont cross-plateformes et utilisent les scripts des langages évolués plug-ins complexes des navigateurs.
> Donc oui, on a des risques sur mac.



Merci pour ta reponse rapide.

Par contre, est ce qu'un plug-in peut s'installer, sans mon autorisation, sur mon navigateur ?
Si je n'ai installé aucun plug-in, suis je safe ?
Derniere question, existe t il un moyen gratuit et rapide de voir si je suis deja infecté ?


----------



## Moonwalker (31 Mai 2014)

smartinon a dit:


> Merci pour ta reponse rapide.
> 
> Par contre, est ce qu'un plug-in peut s'installer, sans mon autorisation, sur mon navigateur ?
> Si je n'ai installé aucun plug-in, suis je safe ?
> Derniere question, existe t il un moyen gratuit et rapide de voir si je suis deja infecté ?



Il n&#8217;y a rien qui s&#8217;installe que tu ne l&#8217;as autorisé.

Attention à Java. C&#8217;est un gros vecteur d&#8217;attaque.


Au sujet du message.

Il s&#8217;agit d&#8217;une base de donnée. A un moment, quelqu&#8217;un a signalé le site comme dangereux. A tort ou à raison.

Google a tout expliqué sur cette page : http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=https://www.t411.me/&hl=fr

C&#8217;est de la pub intrusive qui semble à l&#8217;origine du blocage par Google.



> Le second sujet qui nous préoccupe pas mal, ce sont ces fameuses publicités qui s'ouvrent par dessus le site et qui proposent je ne sais quelle mise à jour à faire. La première chose à savoir c'est qu'il ne faut pas suivre cette recommandation. C'est du même genre que ces pages qui vous annoncent que votre ordinateur est contaminé (+ un lien vers une solution de décontamination), donc à ignorer. Pour agrémenter le tout, cette publicité contient du code malveillant.Le staff n'a aucun accès à toute la partie pub du site donc ne vous énervez pas sur nous, nous y sommes pour rien. C'est l'Administrateur du site qui règlera cela avec le support de la régie publicitaire qui diffuse ces pubs et sachez que celui-ci n'attend pas gentiment que cela passe.
> Après l'agrément vient le couronnement c'est à dire que depuis peu, le site a été catalogué comme site malveillant, à cause de ce qui est expliqué ci-dessus. Le site en lui-même ne contient rien de tel dans ses pages. Tout ce que l'on espère c'est que cela sera réglé le plus rapidement possible. On a l'espoir avec nous. N'oubliez pas qu'on a eu d'autres cas de crises mémorables et certainement pires.



Bref, tu peux continuer à seeder en paix. toutefois, reste prudent.


----------



## Lucieaus (31 Mai 2014)

Sur le navigateur peut être, sur le système c'est plus improbable. Les derniers malwares populaires sortis (les trucs de Flash Player) devaient être installés manuellement "par erreur" par l'utilisateur.

Sinon, il n'y a qu'une poignée de logiciels malveillants sur Mac, et ils sont bloqués par une mise à jour d' Xprotect très rapidement dès qu'ils font leur apparition.

Tu peux faire des scans avec des bidules antivirus gratuits trouvables sur le mac app store, mais franchement c'est pas utile.

C'est juste des messages de sécurité, en liaison avec une base de donnée de sites de téléchargements, et donc potentiellement source d'infection.


----------



## smartinon (31 Mai 2014)

Ok, donc si je comprends bien vos réponses (ds le cas, contraire, corrigez moi) :
- je ne risque pas grand chose vu que je n'ai installé que quelques plug-in provenant de la Chromestore sur Chrome et aucun sur Safari
- les avertissements proviennent d'utilisateurs PC ayant été infecté via les bandeaux pub
- je n'ai pas besoin de scanner mon mac ni d'installer un antivirus/antimalware

Merci pour votre aide

Seb


----------



## darksol54 (31 Mai 2014)

Installe ad block plus sinon, tu auras beaucoup moins de pop up suggérant l'installation d'addons douteux


----------



## edd72 (31 Mai 2014)

(faut que j'apprenne à lire tout le fil)


----------



## Locke (1 Juin 2014)

edd72 a dit:


> (faut que j'apprenne à lire tout le fil)



Pffftttt, tu parles, c'était déjà trop dur de lire toute la réponse #4, mais si tu en rajoutes une couche avec une seule ligne, ils vont se noyer.


----------

